# Stanza ECM



## lechuza05 (Aug 3, 2005)

Where is the ECM for a 1991 Stanza XE? I've heard it's under one of the seats, but cna't find it. I've heard it's under dash, but don't want to tear apart the dash if it's not there, anybody know for sure? Thanks.


----------



## lechuza05 (Aug 3, 2005)

lechuza05 said:


> Where is the ECM for a 1991 Stanza XE? I've heard it's under one of the seats, but cna't find it. I've heard it's under dash, but don't want to tear apart the dash if it's not there, anybody know for sure? Thanks.



bump^ :jump:


----------



## GearS (Aug 6, 2005)

lechuza05 said:


> bump^ :jump:


It is easy to get to. It is located in the middle of the car underneath the dash, mounted on the floor of the car, and accessed from the front passengers side of the car . There is a small black plastic panel in front of the center console below the dash on the passengers side of the car. Just remove the two screws which hold it in place and the computer is right there. You will be looking right at the diagnostic dial and light when you see it.


----------

